# Audi day St Andrews



## imacwalker (Apr 18, 2008)

this was a few years back now for audi in edinburgh, 
they had a pritty awesome day where you could belt around in some of the new cars and the s6 which was frickin awesome,


----------



## sanchez (Nov 9, 2006)

Where's the motors?????????


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Plenty of wheels...............


----------



## imacwalker (Apr 18, 2008)

there are quite literarily 500photos on my computer, here im selecting a few of the best ones

















































































































































and the miami vice look goes to me!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

there ok i guess lol.whos the pervert in the last pic chris:lol:


----------



## imacwalker (Apr 18, 2008)

"do you want a ride in a sports car ehhhhh?"


----------



## ELBOW GREASE (Sep 1, 2008)

bumps


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

"Jump in my car "


----------



## imacwalker (Apr 18, 2008)

lol it was a good look in 2006, i think........

dream car outta the current range then is still the a4 softtop


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

i like the Auto Valet van in the background lol


----------



## Multipla Mick (Feb 5, 2006)

Custom Detailers said:


> i like the Auto Valet van in the background lol


I bet he did too, he's probably on good money doing those, those sort of events can be good gigs :thumb:


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Indeed i done an ad with Lexus last year keeping the car clean between shoots.


----------



## imacwalker (Apr 18, 2008)

Custom Detailers said:


> Indeed i done an ad with Lexus last year keeping the car clean between shoots.


there are definitely worse jobs out there


----------

